# Where to find Potassium Permagranate??



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I heard the drugstores carry it so I asked at Shoppers Drugmart on Boxing Day and the pharmasist said they don't carry it.

I forgot exactly what it's used in the aquarium use but in a survival use I know it has many multiple uses which is why I am trying to locate a small amount so I can keep a bit here and there for different uses.

I know it can be used for water purification (turns purple/pink), snow writing, and fire starting (in combination with IIRC glyserin (sp) from the hand sanitizers).

Hoping common stores will carry it without too much need to drive around down to find a specialty shop.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Pharmacies used to carry it, not anymore.

It is often used in aquariums for sterilization of plants.

I would not recommend using it for water purification, snow writing, and especially not for fire starting, unless you know what you are doing. Potassium permanganate is a strong oxidizer and can cause bodily harm if used improperly.

Also, the potassium permanganate reacts with a variety of things that are found in hand sanitizers.

Unfortunately, you will not be able to find the dry powder at common stores.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Upon reading the title to this thread, I immediately thought, "STEAL IT FROM THE LAB"..because that's where I get my distilled water for my marine tank lol!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well can you guys recommend any places that sell it? Any stores in the GTA? I'm looking for like maybe 3-4 teabag amounts which I think is like 1/2 or 1/4 cup? Small amount only.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

WateraDrop said:


> Upon reading the title to this thread, I immediately thought, "STEAL IT FROM THE LAB"..because that's where I get my distilled water for my marine tank lol!


Haha, that's pretty much everything in the lab. Do I need a flow sorter for my tank? Hells yeah!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have some, not quite in the amounts you need. but hten again you need the bareest amounts. I might be able to part with a few tea spoons of it.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

You can still get this stuff from pharmacies, you just have to ask them to 'special order' it for you. Doesn't cost extra.


----------

